# check oil level warning light + 3 beeps. Only when oil gets fully hot



## 84vw (Sep 27, 2005)

So the temp gauge works fine and when the oil temp gets to one notch below 250 (I assume 225), it starts beeping fairly regularly. Always three beeps, the oil can image appears, and it's only when oil is fully warm.

I just got the engine running, I bought it with a broken cam chain tensioner pad, fixed it all up and this is the only continuing major problem. Probably the original cause? I have read that low oil pressure will make it beep three times, but it doesn't tell me the pressure is low, only to check oil level.

I unplugged the sensor today and the oil temp gauge doesn't work and it still beeps three times at me, as well as telling me there's a sensor problem (obviously since it's not plugged in).

Any ideas? Should I try the pressure sensor? Get an aftermarket oil pressure gauge (why audi didn't make the temp gauge a pressure gauge (which is a million times more informative than temp) I'll never know)? Drop the oil pan and clean the pickup screen? I don't know if it's clean or dirty, but I'd assume dirty since the motor was one foot in the grave when I bought the car.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Possibly a dumb question, but, have you checked the oil level?


----------

